# Singapore support group?



## ChrisTuckerz (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm a new member.Anyone here from singapore?


----------



## jerim (Jun 20, 2013)

im from Singapore too , u got Skype?


----------



## ChrisTuckerz (Jul 20, 2014)

Yeah but I would feel too stressed talking face to face I think, I feel alone all the time and I feel like beacuse of this I have not made myself into anybody, anybody I would want to be at any rate. I'm so depressed thinking of ending it soon..


----------



## Glassskins (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi, I'm from Singapore as well. Just stumbled upon this forum doing a Google search. Hope you are doing okay. Please hang in there. If you would like, please feel free to message me. I'm actually going through yet another rough patch in life... I can relate to what you maybe mean about not making yourself into anybody. Honestly, I'm really lost of direction and feel so purposeless right now.. 

But yeah, please don't end anything. I'm not in the best position to advice or anything but if you need a listening ear or just someone to talk to, I'd be glad to hear you out.


----------



## pssychedelic (Nov 10, 2012)

sorry you have to feel this way. this disorder is crippling and literally life-challenging esp when there's no proper support from family and friends.

please seek a psychologist asap. meanwhile, call the SOS hotline asap.

you can be rest assured you're not alone. it's just that you don't know the others face to face who are going through the same hell.

http://www.sos.org.sg/

Call our 24-hour hotline at:
*1800-221-4444*

take care


----------

